
Why Europe should focus on its growing interdependence with Africa - okket
https://www.economist.com/europe/2018/09/22/why-europe-should-focus-on-its-growing-interdependence-with-africa
======
nyagaga
Oh well Europe is already beyond its "Mediterranean border".

[https://afrolegends.com/2017/05/01/the-11-components-of-
the-...](https://afrolegends.com/2017/05/01/the-11-components-of-the-french-
colonial-tax-in-africa/)

And bear in mind this is only what is known to common people, in reality
things could be even more complicated.

France, just to mention one, is one of those countries that say Europe should
be more open hearted and things like these. But when southern countries have
to get everybody trying to arrive to their shores (not even arriving), and
some of those countries struggle to provide work to their own nationals, how
is it that France patrols its borders to avoid African migrants to get into
their otherwise welcoming country?

I see a lot of preaching and nice words, because nowadays they matter the most
over facts. Hire a video crew while you are acting on a staged rescue of a
tree-bound kitten, and man you become a star.

~~~
nyagaga
All this to say that there is already some degree of European exploitation of
Africa that countries should work on removing, before even talking about
interdependency.

